# Crazy blade (sword) fight videos from Dominican Republic



## Maching (Jul 3, 2015)

I posted some of these before in other areas of martialtalk but came across the blade forum section (sorry if everyone already saw these). Just curious if people know about this, what they think etc. They all come from the Dominican Republic and are very gritty and...well probably what most violent encounters throughout history with a sword would look like I assume. Here are some (there are numerous from the DR (Dominican Republic) coming out constantly):


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess it would depend on what sword you compare it to.


----------

